# Large Chinese Bazaar Type Shops



## spanish_nomad (Sep 12, 2016)

Are there any Large Chinese Bazaar Type Shops in either Caldas da Rainha or northern part of Lisbon?

Thanks


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Yes, I too would be interested to know if these exist in PT. I was told when I was in Spain that the Chinese had feted Franco so much on a visit that he gave them tax exemptions in perpetuity to import into Spain. Hence the large number of huge shops there full of the most awful tat (and one or two bargains). I would've thought that with the EU's quest to harmonise taxes this exemption would be stopped, but hey ho, what do I know?!


----------

